# Rahmen RADON ZR TEAM 6.0



## Neewby (25. Mai 2011)

Erstmal ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde! Habe schon viel mitgelesen   und stelle nun auch mal eine Frage und versuche mich hier einzubringen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Zu mir:

Bin seit 4-5 Jahren nicht mehr richtig Rad gefahren, geschweige, auf einem, dass auch passt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Durch viel lesen hier bin ich auf die Firma Radon gestoßen und deren Fahrräder.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web....htm#geometrie

Speziell das Team 6.0er sagt mir zu und liegt auch noch im Preislimit.

Meine Frage wäre nur der, nach der Rahmen Größe und nach   Erfahrungswerten von Leuten mit diesem Rad, die meiner Statur ähnlich   sind. Bin 1,88 groß und habe eine ca. Schritthöhe von 92 cm.

Konnte schon auf einem Cube Acid Platz nehmen. Müsste ein 20" Rahmen   gewesen sein und fühlte mich soweit eig auch recht wohl darauf.

http://www.cube.eu/hardtail/comp-ser...d-white-green/

Ist es nun zu empfehlen, dass Radon auch als 20" oder 22" zu nehmen. Die   Rahmen haben ja eine etwas unterschiedliche Geometrie. Ich kann das  Rad  natürlich auch zurückschicken, aber das ist ja auch alles mit   mehraufwand verbunden.

Möchte hier keinen, der sagt, dass 22"er passt. Das kann man so einfach   nur schwer sagen. Hätte lieber gerne ein paar empfehlungen oder   erfahrungen von anderen Usern mit diesem Rad oder einem mit ähnlicher   Rahmen Geometrie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soo. Fertig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lg aus dem Sauerland


----------



## BizzY86 (25. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich habs 6.0 in 20" bei ner Größe von 1.84m und ner Schrittlänge von 84cm...
Ich find die Position recht angenehm! Kommt drauf an was du fahren willst!?
eher größer nehmen wenns bequem sein soll, 20" bei eher sportlicher Fahrweise...
sind so meine Erfahrungen!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neewby (25. Mai 2011)

Von der Schrittlänge her sind es ja gute 8 cm unterschied. Musstest du deine Sattelstütze weit rausziehen? Einerseits möchte ich ja den richtigen Rahmen, aber auf der anderen Seite soll es auch nicht total bescheuert aussehen und das ich die Sattelstütze auf Anschlag rausziehen muss 

Könntest du ggf. ein Foto vom Fahrrad machen? dann kann ich ja in etwa abschätzen, wieviel ich die Sattelstütze noch rausziehen müsste.

lg


----------



## BizzY86 (25. Mai 2011)

Foto hab ich leider grad keinen in der nähe aber sind ca 20cm von der Klemmung bis sattelbefestigung.
Glaub weiter hinten im forum is einem mit ähnlichen maßen 22" empfohlen worden! 
Ruf doch einfach bei Radon an, die helfen dir gerne weiter!

Gruß


----------



## Rad0n_s4x (25. Mai 2011)

@ neewby

Schau dir die Fotos auf der Radon-Seite an! Für optimale Haltung, sollte die Sattelstütze soweit rausschauen (meine Meinung)... Wenn du sportlich fährst, würde ich dir trotzdem die 20" empfehlen, weil man da den Sitz eh bissle niedriger anordnet... Fährst du längere Touren, dann eher 22".

Hier 2 Seiten:
http://www.fahrrad.de/rahmenberechnung.php
http://www.zweiradcenter-stadler.de/praesent/rahmen/rahmen2.htm

Geometriedaten findest du ja auf der Radonseite... also ich bin 10cm kleiner als du und hab 18", und ich kann damit sowohl Gelände als auch Tour fahren!


----------



## Neewby (25. Mai 2011)

Ja. Habe den anderen Thread gefunden. Habe heute das 6.0 in 22" bestellt  jetzt heißt es nur noch abwarten und Tee trinken!

Ich werde drüber berichten, wenn es denn dann da ist


----------



## Rad0n_s4x (26. Mai 2011)

Is wirklich nen schönes HT! Rot oder Schwarz? Fand die Rot-Weiß Kombination echt schön bei dem Modell...


----------



## Neewby (29. Mai 2011)

Ich habs mir auch in Rot bestellt =) Ist wirklich ne tolle Farbkombination und das beste ist, es wurde gestern geliefert  Keine Ahnung wieso, aber mir hatte man am Telefon gesagt, 10-14 Tage Lieferzeit...

Tolles Rad und macht richtig Spaß!


----------



## Cayton (29. Mai 2011)

UNd ich abe mir das Rad in schwarz bestellt... werde berichten^^

(18" bei 1,73m und 84cm Schrittlänge)


----------



## mynoxin (30. Mai 2011)

ich habs mir in 20" bestellt. 1,77m, 85cm schrittlänge.. habe bisher keine einzige mail erhalten, nur das die bestellung bei h&s eingegangen is. *wart*


----------



## Dong (16. Juni 2011)

wo bleiben die berichte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cayton (16. Juni 2011)

Stimmt, ganz vergessen 

Also ich finde das 6.0 einfach toll, aber ich habe kein vergleich ´, weil das mein erstes richtiges Bike ist. Morgen stelle ich noch ein paar fotos rein^^


----------



## ClaCra (20. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre das ZR TEAM 6.0 seit letztem Herbst.



Cayton schrieb:


> (18" bei 1,73m und 84cm Schrittlänge)



Genau meine Daten und meine Wahl.

Es fühlt sich einfach gut zu fahren an, nur wenn's abwärts mal richtig steil und gleichzeitig holprig wird, würde ich mir eine andere Geometrie wünschen.
Darauf ist das Bike aber auch nicht so ganz ausgelegt, nehme ich an 

Mit der Ausstattung bin ich insgesamt ebenfalls zufrieden.
Was ich jedoch austauschen "musste" waren die Pedale, die mir zu klein waren und nicht genug Grip geboten haben.

Die Bremse hat mich auch nicht vollkommen überzeugt, aber mal sehen, wie sie sich mit neuen Belägen fährt (baue ich heute ein).

Gut finde ich, dass von Haus aus mit den Nobby Nic recht gute Reifen drauf sind. Bei manchen Mitbewerbern hätte ich die Standardreifen direkt ausgetauscht.


----------



## Neewby (25. Juni 2011)

So. Bin jetzt gute 300 km mit dem Team 6.0 gefahren  Ist mein erstes Rad seit bestimmt 6 Jahren^^ Ich habe mich drauf gesetzt und sofort wohl gefühlt. Fahre bei einer Körpergröße von 189 und 92 cm Schrittlänge einen 22" Rahmen und passt wirklich perfekt. Problem ist nur, dass ich leider kein Vergleichs Rad habe. Daher weiß ich nicht ob es besser oder schlechter geht xD Aber mir gefällt es auf jeden fall sehr gut und kann es weiterempfehlen!


----------



## Keks_nascher (27. Juni 2011)

Kann jemand mal Bilder von seinem Rot/weißen Team 6.0 reinstellen.

Würde das Rad gern mal in Natura sehen


----------



## seidelix (29. Juni 2011)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Kann jemand mal Bilder von seinem Rot/weißen Team 6.0 reinstellen.
> 
> Würde das Rad gern mal in Natura sehen



meins sollte morgen kommen  dann werd ich mal paar bilder machen


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (1. Juli 2011)

ich habe bei 1,75cm auch auf 18" gesetzt und bin vollstens zufrieden...

was ich getauscht habe sind Pedale und Griffe...

habe es in schwarz also kann ich mit Bildern leider nicht helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seidelix (1. Juli 2011)

so heute endlich! ist mein Radon ZR Team 6 rot/weiss gekommen 
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pIpJCLhOi609zz8frTrgjA?feat=directlink


----------



## Zecken-Paule (1. Juli 2011)

Mach mal den Spacerturm weg. Verleg die Züge ordentlich. Mach anständige Griffgummis drauf. Und richte die Ventile an den Felgen-Decals aus. Schwarzer Kabelbinder auf weißer Gabel ist Pfusch. Und schwarzer PM-Adaper an weißer Gabel und weißer Bremse geht gar nicht. Der hintere Schnellspanner ist auf der falschen Seite. Und falsch ausgerichtet.


----------



## seidelix (1. Juli 2011)

Zecken-Paule schrieb:


> Mach mal den Spacerturm weg. Verleg die Züge ordentlich. Mach anständige Griffgummis drauf. Und richte die Ventile an den Felgen-Decals aus. Schwarzer Kabelbinder auf weißer Gabel ist Pfusch. Und schwarzer PM-Adaper an weißer Gabel und weißer Bremse geht gar nicht. Der hintere Schnellspanner ist auf der falschen Seite. Und falsch ausgerichtet.



spacerturm? warum soll ich den weg schrauben? ja mit den griffen hast recht sind etwas dürr


----------



## seidelix (1. Juli 2011)

bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem rad nach der ersten kleinen ausfahrt 

ps: bin 175cm schrittlänge 80cm und hab den 18 zoll rahmen


----------



## Keks_nascher (2. Juli 2011)

Danke für das Bild. Sieht sehr schick aus


----------



## Landvoigt (2. Juli 2011)

ich weiß zwar nich wer und vor allem warum mein beitrag entfernt wurde...

aber ich habe gestern auch mein radon bekommen in 20" mit 179cm und 83cm schrittlänge und es ist einfach super.

das ein schwarzer kabelbinder pfusch sein soll halte ich ein wenig übertrieben. muss meine züge aber auch noch ordentlich machen


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (2. Juli 2011)

pfusch ist es nicht...aber z.B. am weißen ZR Lady von meiner Freundin ist ein weißer Kabelbinder...

die machen es wohl mal so oder mal so


----------



## ElRatto (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin (so Gott will) in 10 bis 14 Tagen Besitzer eines Radon ZR Team 6. Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrung mit unterschiedlichen Mantelgößen gemacht? Hatte heute Kontakt mit Bike-Discount un die meinten, dass Team 6 wäre erstmal nur bis 2,25 ausgelegt, wober das vom Mantel abhängt. Fat Albert wären duetlich dicker als Nobby Nic oder Smart Sam bei gleicher Breite.Ich selber finde die verbauten Smart Sam sehen zu tourenlastig aus. Ich möchte eher durchs Unterholz hacken und brauch n Mantel, der ordentlich zupackt. 
Also für Erfahrungberichte bin ich dankbar.

MfG


----------



## catchmyshadow (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

also der Smart Sam in 2,25 wirkt schon ziemlich bullig am ZR Team. Subjektiv ist er sogar breiter als der Nobby Nic 2,25.

An der engsten Stelle zwischen Reifen und Kettenstrebe ist weniger als 1cm Luft. D. h., wenn der Albert 2,25 tatsächlich breiter als der Sam ist, wirds hinten problematisch.

Meine ErFAHRungen mit dem Smart Sam:

Auf Asphalt fährt er sich wunderbar und gibt bei hoher Geschwindigkeit ein -in meinen Ohren- angenehmes Laufgeräusch von sich.
Ebenso auf Wald- und Schotterwegen, sehr angenehm.

Was ich persönlich auszusetzen habe, wäre das Verhalten im Gelände. Auf schlammigem Waldboden verliert er schnell die Traktion und bei steinigen / schottrigen Steigungen (ca. 15-20%) dreht mir teilweise das Hinterrad durch. Aber selbst hier kommt man mit dem Sam weiter, wenn man entsprechend vorsichtig ist 

Insgesamt bin ich recht zufrieden mit dem Reifen und werde ihn dranlassen, bis er runtergerockt ist 
Danach würde etwas in Richtung Nobby Nic oder Fat Albert, letzterer zummindest vorne, in Frage kommen.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. Juli 2011)

catchmyshadow schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also der Smart Sam in 2,25 wirkt schon ziemlich bullig am ZR Team. Subjektiv ist er sogar breiter als der Nobby Nic 2,25.
> 
> ...



kann ich nur bestätigen...hatte bisher gar keine probleme mit dem smarten Sam...kam bisher überall hoch und durch, was meine Beine zugelassen haben...

werde ihn auch runterfahren und dann sehen was ich für einen hole...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElRatto (5. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. 

Werd das dann auch so handhaben. Und als nächstes dann vlt. ne Kombination aus Nobby Nic hinten und Albert vorne probieren.

Grüße


----------



## ElRatto (6. Juli 2011)

Hi,
ich les mich grad so nach und nach in die Feinheiten der Komponenten ein.

Was hat es denn mit der externen Zugstufeneinstellung auf sich?
Nach meinem Verständnis ist die Zugstufe die Kraft/Geschwindigkeit mit der das Rad durch die Feder wieder in seine Ausgangslage bewegt wird.
Wie stark verändert sich denn da das Ansprechverhalten?

Danke für die Infos


----------



## ElRatto (7. Juli 2011)

unglaublich aber wahr, mein radl is schon da 
wie habt ihr das mit dem festmachen des lenkers gehandhabt? es wird ja vonner NMangabe gesprochen. ich würd das ding halt einfach festziehen. ist ja kein carbon. hab selber nämlich keinen NMschlüssel.

danke schonmal für eure tips


----------



## Mithras (7. Juli 2011)

schön gleichmäßig (Abstand der Vorbauplatte sollte Oben, Unten Links und Rechts gleich sein) über Kreuz mit Gefühl handfest ziehen .. (nich wie ein Stier, das mag das Alu nicht!), dann sollte das klappen


----------



## ElRatto (8. Juli 2011)

hallo

kann gar nicht so viele Grinsegesichter hier hin malen, wie glücklich ich gerade bin. 
hab mein team 6 nun endmontiert und es schaut spitze aus. leider schüttets heute wie aus kannen und ich kann nich gleich los.

mal an die team 6 besitzer:
im lieferumfang waren auch rahmenschützer dabei. so durchsichtige aufkleber, die man unter die leitungen klebt und dann noch eine leitungsschelle zum selber ankleben. wo habt ihr die hingemacht? vonner dicke scheint die für die bremsleitungen gedacht zu sein.
danke für die ratschläge

bis denne

PS: REGEN VERPISS DICH


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (8. Juli 2011)

ich habe den Lenker mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel nachgezogen...ich war wohl zu ängstlich und hatte zu wenig angezogen...hatte dann nach ner Zeit Knacken am Vorbau/Lenker, dass nach dem nachziehen dann weg war...

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## catchmyshadow (8. Juli 2011)

Servus Genossen 

also die Klemme für die Leitung hat keinen speziellen Zweck, ist scheinbar als Ersatzteil gedacht. Mit den durchsichtigen Stickern wusste ich auch nichts anzufangen. Liegt alles in meinem "Radon-Ersatzteile-und-Kleinkram-Karton" 

Lenker, Steuersatz und Vorbau habe ich nach 10-20 km nochmal nachgezogen, auf Nummer sicher sozusagen.

Das eventuelle Schleifen der Hayes Bremse musst du leider ertragen bis die Beläge halbwegs eingefahren sind. 


Grüße


----------



## seidelix (8. Juli 2011)

das schleifen der bremse hab ich weg bekommen in dem ich den bremssattel selber neu ausgerichtet habe 

mich würde mal interesieren wie bei euch die vordere bremse zupackt? hab nämlich so ein gefühl das die hintere bremse besser zupackt als die vordere was nicht sein kann bei einer kleineren scheibe hinten 
hmm evt schlecht entlüftet bei mir


----------



## catchmyshadow (9. Juli 2011)

Ist bei mir genauso und ich finds auch nicht normal.
Wobei ich erwähnen muss, dass ich mit der vorderen Bremse ein bisschen Streß hatte, da ich es irgendwie geschafft habe die Beläge zu verglasen.

Jedenfalls hab ich dann mit Schleifpapier die "verglaste" Oberfläche weggerubbelt und die Beläge anschließend neu eingefahren.
Sie packen jetzt wesentlich besser an als vorher, aber die Hintere ist auf jeden Fall härter.

Mit dem Entlüften hat das eigentlich nicht viel zu tun, da der Druckpunkt bei beiden Bremsen gleich anliegt. Du erkennst auch am Abnutzungsprofil der Bremsscheibe, ob die Beläge mit ihrer ganzen Fläche anliegen, was bei mir an der Vorderen (noch) nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElRatto (9. Juli 2011)

beu mir läuft soweit alles super. selbst das vielbeschriebene schleifen der hayes ist bei mir NOCH nicht zu vernehemen.

nachdem der regen gestern aufgehört hat, bin ich direkt mit nem kollegen in den wald und hab das dingen erstmal richtig durch den matsch geprügelt. ein foto zum verschmutzungsgrad folgt

hab für die aufkleber eine stelle entdeckt, an der bei mir gestern schon leichte schleifspuren durch die schläuche waren. und zwar dort, wo die leitungen für den hinterbau unter das oberrohr geführt werden. ansonsten wie gesagt alles super.

@ Tat-2-Junkie & catchmyshadow:

die smart sam sind ok soweit. wie ihr schon geschrieben habt, ein wenig rutschig auf matschigem grund. aber das bringt auch seinen reiz. 

das rad ist alles in allem der absolute hammer für den preis. in 2 stunden gehts wieder raus. diesmal steilküste anner ostsee lang.

bis bald


----------



## seidelix (11. Juli 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen ob ich eine 180 er Scheibe hinten fahren kann? Würde mir nämlich vorne eine 200er dran machen und eben die 180mm hinten weiter verwenden


----------



## ElRatto (11. Juli 2011)

seidelix schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob ich eine 180 er Scheibe hinten fahren kann? Würde mir nämlich vorne eine 200er dran machen und eben die 180mm hinten weiter verwenden



kann ich dir leider auch net helfen. für die gabel is ja glaub ich 210mm maximum angegeben, wie das beim hinterbau ausschaut weiß ich net. 
aber vielleicht brauchst du dafür einfach nur den richtigen adapter.

sowas in der art meine ich:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a4906/adapter-fuer-180-mm-auf-is-2000-hr.html?mfid=384

aber ohne gewähr

hab mir das nochmal bei meinem angeschaut, wie die bremse da angebaut ist. das scheint wirklich der richtige adapter zu sein. den musste gegen den momentan verbauten für die 160er austauschen und dann sollte das klappen


----------



## catchmyshadow (11. Juli 2011)

Dummerweise ist der ZR Team Rahmen seitens Radon hinten nur bis 160 mm freigegeben. Warum das so ist - keine Ahnung?

Wenn man in der Vogelperspektive auf die Bremsscheibe hinabschaut, erkennt man, dass zwischen Bremsscheibe und Kettenstrebe relativ wenig Platz ist, meiner Meinung nach aber mehr als 10 mm (die die 180 mm Scheibe auf einer Seite ausmachen würden)

Am Platz kanns nicht wirklich liegen und ob "ungünstige" Hebelverhältnisse zum Rahmenbruch führen können, ist jetzt die Frage? Jedenfalls erlischt dadurch die Garantie auf den Rahmen.

Zur Sicherheit solltest du mit Radon bzw. H&S abklären WARUM man hinten max. 160 mm fahren darf.

Notfalls 203mm / 160mm nehmen


----------



## ElRatto (11. Juli 2011)

catchmyshadow schrieb:


> Dummerweise ist der ZR Team Rahmen seitens Radon hinten nur bis 160 mm freigegeben. Warum das so ist - keine Ahnung?



die info habe ich nicht gefunden.  wenn das so is, dann is natürlich nich so gut die scheibe zu tauschen. aber ne 203er vorn und 160 hinten sollten allemal reichen. vorne is ja eh wichtiger.
für meine belange packen die verbauten 180/160 optimal zu und an grenzbereiche bin ich NOCH nicht gestoßen.


----------



## catchmyshadow (11. Juli 2011)

So steht es jedenfalls bei Radon auf der Homepage:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Technik-FAQ-s_id_5301_.htm


> Maximal zulässiger Bremsscheibendurchmesser*
> **Hinterbau:*
> Hardtails: max. 160mm
> QLT Team/Race : max. 160mm
> ...


Ich frage mich trotzdem warum das so ist 
Passen würde es ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seidelix (11. Juli 2011)

[FONT="]hmm schon eigenartig aber gut von der Bremsleistung bin ich schon zufrieden mit der hinteren bremse hab mir gedacht grösser kann nicht schaden
hab jetzt die 203mm scheibe mit Adapter für vorne bestellt[/FONT]


----------



## ElRatto (11. Juli 2011)

seidelix schrieb:


> [FONT="]hmm schon eigenartig aber gut von der Bremsleistung bin ich schon zufrieden mit der hinteren bremse hab mir gedacht grösser kann nicht schaden
> hab jetzt die 203mm scheibe mit Adapter für vorne bestellt[/FONT]



bin mal auf deinen ersten fahrbericht gespannt. kannst du dann vielleicht ma n foto hier rein packen? würd das dingen gern ma mit soner dicken scheibe sehen.

grüße


----------



## seidelix (11. Juli 2011)

werd ich tun


----------



## seidelix (13. Juli 2011)

so hab etz die 203mm bremsscheibe vorne montiert und die 180mm hinten


----------



## Mithras (13. Juli 2011)

Nice, hatt ich an meinem Cube auch, verbessert die Performance von der Hayes Stroker Ryde deutlich


----------



## seidelix (13. Juli 2011)

zur performance kann ich noch nicht viel sagen bin nur paar meter gefahren aber jetzt hebt das hinterrad schneller ab als voher ein recht gutes zeichen


----------



## Mithras (13. Juli 2011)

:d


----------



## catchmyshadow (13. Juli 2011)

Sieht richtig stark aus!

Sehe ich das jetzt richtig, du hast den ursprünglich vorne verbauten 180mm Adapter jetzt hinten verbaut?

Funktioniert das ohne weiteres? 
Das hier wäre nämlich der "passende" Adapter für hinten gewesen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a4906/adapter-fuer-180-mm-auf-is-2000-hr.html


----------



## ElRatto (14. Juli 2011)

abgefahrn

hattest du nochmal kontakt zu radon? weil ja in den FAQs nur die 160er angegeben ist.

die adapterfrage interessiert mich auch

grüße


----------



## seidelix (14. Juli 2011)

Ja es ist der postmount Adapter von vorne den ich auf den hinteren is2000 geschraubt habe. Wegen der 180 Scheibe hinten hatte ich jetzt kein Kontakt mit Radon aber sie passt ja und ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das die den ramen über belastet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (14. Juli 2011)

Nicht? Ich dachte der bricht im Moment der Montage durch ;-)


----------



## catchmyshadow (14. Juli 2011)

Wäre übrigens sehr hilfreich, wenn sich jemand von "Radon" hier äußern würde, warum der Rahmen hinten nur bis 160 mm freigegeben ist?


----------



## Mithras (14. Juli 2011)

Ich vermute mal, dass mit ner 180iger Scheibe beim bremsen mehr Kräfte auf die Kettenstrebe wirken, somit früher Materialermüdung eintreten kann. Und weil se ne Garantie auf den Rahmen geben, wollen se damit wohl auf Nummer Sicher gehen.


----------



## seidelix (15. Juli 2011)

mal was anderes ausser zu große bremsen 
wem fällt auf dem bild was auf?


----------



## catchmyshadow (15. Juli 2011)

Recon 130 mm Edition?
oder ne ganz andere Gabel?


----------



## seidelix (15. Juli 2011)

catchmyshadow schrieb:


> Recon 130 mm Edition?
> oder ne ganz andere Gabel?



das ist die "orig" recon silver tk hab sie auf 120mm getravelt


----------



## ElRatto (15. Juli 2011)

seidelix schrieb:


> das ist die "orig" recon silver tk hab sie auf 120mm getravelt




wie das???? und funzt die dann noch genauso gut??? bin mit meinem 6er schon des öfteren im wald inner "grube" und hüpf da rum.

unbedingt fahrberichte habe wolle  sowohl zur bremse als auch gabel.

raus mit dir 

dein blauer ring is aber noch arg weit unten. trotzdem ich meine feder erstmal doppelt so hart machen musste, wie voreingestellt, federt die bis 2cm vor anschlag ein


----------



## seidelix (15. Juli 2011)

in dem artikel hab ich sehr nützliche tipps gefunden zum traveln für meine begriffe ist es recht einfach realiesierbar http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7021196

hab die gabel noch nicht ganz ausgelastet hab grade mal 100mm federweg genutzt grade eben ^^ hab also noch 20mm reserve

zur bremse 
das was ich bist jetzt gefahren bin mit der 203/180 variante sind mir keine schwächen aufgefallen bzw druckpunkt verlust auch nicht vorhanden fahre aber auch kein DH wenns berg runter geht dann mal höchstens 50m oder so aufjedenfall würde ich die bremse wider so aufrüsten allein schon wegen dem geringeren kraft aufwand beim bremsen


----------



## FamalGosner (16. Juli 2011)

Ich selbst fahre ein ZR Team 6.0 aus dem Jahre 2010 und hab letztens Hayes Ride gegen Avid Elixir 5 getauscht und dann auch direkt auf 203/203 gewechselt. Bisher absolut keine Probleme gehabt, weder platztechnisch noch irgendwelche anderen.
Vielleicht ist die unbegründete Angabe einfach auch nur da, um Käufern zu suggerieren "nehmt doch das andere Modell mit der größeren Scheibenbremse".

Aber ein offizielles Statement wäre natürlich super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## catchmyshadow (17. Juli 2011)

Kannst du vielleicht Bilder posten, wie eine 203 mm Scheibe hinten ausschaut. Kann mir garnicht vorstellen, dass das vom Platz her geht.


----------



## ofi (17. Juli 2011)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die unbegründete Angabe einfach auch nur da, um Käufern zu suggerieren "nehmt doch das andere Modell mit der größeren Scheibenbremse".


 
Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Mir hat vor kurzem ein Scott Händler von einem Kunden erzählt, der an seinem Ransom eine grössere Bremsscheibe montiert hat als zugelassen war. Dadurch gabs einen Rahmenbruch an der Sitzstrebe. Auf Garantie wurde das bestimmt nicht repariert.


----------



## FamalGosner (17. Juli 2011)

catchmyshadow schrieb:


> Kannst du vielleicht Bilder posten, wie eine 203 mm Scheibe hinten ausschaut. Kann mir garnicht vorstellen, dass das vom Platz her geht.



Kann ich im Laufe der Woche machen. Passt eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Juli 2011)

Wie hier schon richtig vermutet wurde, entstehen bei größeren Scheibendurchmessern auch größere Kräfte und dafür sind die Rahmen nicht immer ausgelegt, genauso wie übrigens einige Federgabeln nicht für 203er Scheiben ausgelegt sind.

RADON Team


----------



## ElRatto (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich muss meine Federgabel vom Team 6 abbauen. 

Leider sitzt das Ding so fest, dass ich die nich abbekomme.

Jemand einen Tip oder Trick mit dem sich die Aufgabe bewältigen lässt? 

PS: alle Schrauben etc. bereits gelöst

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Psystorm (19. Juli 2011)

BizzY86 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habs 6.0 in 20" bei ner Größe von 1.84m und ner Schrittlänge von 84cm...
> Ich find die Position recht angenehm! Kommt drauf an was du fahren willst!?
> eher größer nehmen wenns bequem sein soll, 20" bei eher sportlicher Fahrweise...
> ...



Also ich habe gestern mit 84cm Schrittlänge auf nem 20" gesessen und es war mir viel zu groß. Zwischen Schritt und Rohr passte mal grad 1 Finger und mit den Zehenspitzen kam ich nur unter größter Anstrengung auf den Boden vom Sattel aus  

Edit: Ach 6.0 Team, hab auf einem Race gesessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (19. Juli 2011)

ElRatto schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss meine Federgabel vom Team 6 abbauen.
> 
> ...



Ich vermute mal, dass du meinst, du hast den Vorbau bereits komplett abgenommen, und das Lenklager hält die Gabel noch an Ort und Stelle? Dann sind ein paar Schläge von oben auf den freigelegten Gabelschafft angebracht. Meißt reicht das per Hand, wenn die DIchtungen am Lager, die die Gabel "fixieren" noch sehr neu oder schlecht geschmiert sind benötigt man auch mal ein Gummihammer. Keine Sorge, macht der Profi auch nicht anders, da geht nichts kaputt. Pass nur auf, es kann sein, dass sich die Gabel plötzlich löst und runter fällt.


----------



## ElRatto (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

erstmal Danke für die Antwort. 
Genau das meine ich 
Bei mir scheinen es dann SEHR neue Dichtungen und besonders schlecht geschmiert zu sein, denn da rührt sich gar nichts 
n Kumpel und ich ham da Gestern mitm Stück Holz als Unterlage (kein Gummihammer vorhanden) drauf rumgehämmert und nischt is passiert. 

Meinst du wirklich einfach volle Pulle ruffhauen??


----------



## FamalGosner (19. Juli 2011)

So, Fotos wären gemacht. Ihr findet sie bei mir im Album "Radon ZR Team 6.0".


----------



## Harris89 (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo,ich habe mir ein zr team 6.0 bestellt,da es momentan für einen preis von 699 euro zu haben ist.
bin 1.90m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 91cm.
An der hotline wurde mir gesagt,dass ich den 22Zoll rahmen wählen sollte,was ich auch getan hab.hat jemand irgendwelche erfahrungen mit rahmen?würde mich über eine antwort freuen!gruß david


----------



## donprogrammo (20. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem Holz ist auch eine durchaus praktikable Lösung. Ich bin zwar kein gelernter Radmechaniker, kann mir aber auch beim besten willen keine andere Möglichkeit vorstellen als da mit Kraft drauf zu schlagen. Evtl. vorher etwas Öl auf den Schaft sprühen. Selbst bei zu viel Kraft kann ja eigentlich nur die oberkannte des Rohres etwas verbiegen, was man mit einer Feile ja auch schnell wieder lösen könnte. Aber dafür müsstest du, wenn du ein Holz dazwischen hälst, schon sehr viel Kraft aufwenden.


----------



## catchmyshadow (20. Juli 2011)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> So, Fotos wären gemacht. Ihr findet sie bei mir im Album "Radon ZR Team 6.0".



Danke für die Bilder 
Schaut Top aus, aber man sieht auch, dass durch den "längeren Hebel" größere Kräfte auf den Rahmen wirken (müssen).


----------



## FamalGosner (20. Juli 2011)

Ja, das Problem ist aber mit der 160er, dass bei langen Abfahrten und 90kg + Rucksack, die Bremsleistung gut nachlässt. Und in so einen Rahmen sind ja auch immer ein paar Toleranzen eingerechnet, die kann man ja durchaus nutzen


----------



## seidelix (20. Juli 2011)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem ist aber mit der 160er, dass bei langen Abfahrten und 90kg + Rucksack, die Bremsleistung gut nachlässt. Und in so einen Rahmen sind ja auch immer ein paar Toleranzen eingerechnet, die kann man ja durchaus nutzen



Seh ich genau so! Ausserdem behaupte ich mal das eine schnellere Fahrt durch den Wald über Stock und Stein den Rahmen mehr belastet als ein grade mal 2 cm längerer Hebel der Bremse! Mehr als stehen bleiben kann das hinterrad nicht! Das hab ich auch mit ner 160er Scheibe geschaft auf Asphalt durch verlagern des Körpergewichts nach hinten und nur mit der hinteren Bremse.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (20. Juli 2011)

Man sollte eine Hebelwirkung nicht unterschätzen, auch wenn es "nur" 2cm mehr sind...und Radon hat die Begrenzungen nicht ohne Grund aufgestellt...

ich hoffe mal bei euch passiert nicht...euer Bike wird auch nicht sofort bei einer Bremsung auseinanderbrechen...jedoch kann alles mit kleinen Haarrissen anfangen...wenn ihr euch für so eine Vergrösserung der Bremsscheiben entschieden habt, würde dies doch öfter kontrollieren...

und ich wiege auch ca 95kg und bei mir hat die Bremskraft bisher immer ausgereicht...


----------



## FamalGosner (20. Juli 2011)

Nunja, in Deutschland ist es auch schwer mit 160mm bei einem Touren Hardtail an die Grenzen zu kommen. Allerhöchstens Schwarzwald oder Pfälzer Wald machen den Bremsen zu schaffen. Aber nach 1000hm Abfahrten in den Alpen haben beide Bremsen fast geglüht. Haben sie dann auch erstmal mit Wasser gekühlt, damit es zumindest nicht mehr so arg stinkt 

Die Hebelwirkung ist das eine. Aber wenn man mit dem Rad einen 30-50cm Drop runterfährt, dann sind die Kräfte wesentlich größer. Zumal wenn das Hinterrad blockiert, dann blockierts. Vorher reist ein Stollen vom Reifen ab, bevor die Bremse locker lässt  Liegt aber eventuell auch an der Fahrweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## catchmyshadow (21. Juli 2011)

Heute ist mir beim Fahren ein "Knacken" aufgefallen, wenn ich die hintere Bremse teils ruckartig betätigte.

Als ich dann die Schraube, die den Adapter am Rahmen hält nachziehen wollte, was ziemlich leichtgängig geschah, ist mir die M6 Schraube abgebrochen! 

Jetzt weiss ich woher das "Knacken" kam...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. August 2011)

weiß einer auf Anhieb welchen Durchmesser die Spacer am ZR Team sind?


----------



## donprogrammo (11. August 2011)

Welche Spacer?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. August 2011)

bei mir waren untern Vorbau 2 Spacer drin...durch einen neuen Vorbau brauch ich jetzt einen kleinen neuen


----------



## donprogrammo (11. August 2011)

Ah, jetzt weiß ich welche Spacer du meinst. Das sind 1 1/8 Zoll.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. August 2011)

Danke


----------



## ofi (28. November 2011)

Hi,

könnte von den ZR Team Fahrern mal jemand nachschauen, wieviele Spacer/Dastanzringe am Tretlager verbaut sind? Hab mir ein Team selbst aufgebaut, bin mir aber mit der Kettenlinie unsicher. Ich habe eine 10fach LX Kurbel verbaut, momentan sind auf Kettenblattseite zwei Ringe und links ein Ring verbaut. 
Modell müsste ein 2011er sein!?


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1021361

Falls jemand Interesse hat, hätte ich auch noch diesen:



Rahmen abzugeben. Ist ein 16", war mir zu klein und ich habs gegen einen 18"er getauscht. Bin damit ca 600km (nur Strasse) gefahren und kann die Rechnung ausm Frühjahr 2011 beilegen. Aufgebaut sah das so: 




aus.


----------



## seidelix (28. November 2011)

stimmt scho rechts zwei links einer


----------



## ofi (28. November 2011)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (29. November 2011)

@ofi: Welche Gabel hast du denn verbaut und wieviel mm Federweg hat sie?


----------



## m0ritz (29. November 2011)

Hallo,
mir wurde im bike-discount ein 20" rahmen für das fahrrad empfolen, obwohl ich nur ca 1,74m groß bin.
Denkt ihr dass das hinhaut oder soll ich doch lieber zu 18" greifen?
..ich bin erst 16 (werde wahrscheinllich noch wachsen), fahre aber gerne auch sportlich ;D


----------



## ofi (29. November 2011)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> @ofi: Welche Gabel hast du denn verbaut und wieviel mm Federweg hat sie?


 
Das ist ne RockShox Reba Race U-Turn mit 80-115mm.


----------



## ElRatto (30. November 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Man sollte eine Hebelwirkung nicht unterschätzen, auch wenn es "nur" 2cm mehr sind...und Radon hat die Begrenzungen nicht ohne Grund aufgestellt...
> 
> ich hoffe mal bei euch passiert nicht...euer Bike wird auch nicht sofort bei einer Bremsung auseinanderbrechen...jedoch kann alles mit kleinen Haarrissen anfangen...wenn ihr euch für so eine Vergrösserung der Bremsscheiben entschieden habt, würde dies doch öfter kontrollieren...
> 
> und ich wiege auch ca 95kg und bei mir hat die Bremskraft bisher immer ausgereicht...



kann dir da nur voll zustimmen. wenn man sich mal die hinterbauten anschaut an denen 180er oder sogar 203er scheiben verbaut sind, dann sind die rohre entweder wesentlich dicker oder es ist eine extrastrebe für die bremssattelhalterung verbaut (s. Slide AM 7.0)


----------

